# Matrimonial settlement



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

Emotional Support while going through matrimonial settlement


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hazel6 said:


> Hi, i started going through matrimonial settlement after my husband cheated and betrayed me for numerous times within 25 years married. Since then i experience self doubt if i did the right thing or maybe theres a way of saving our marriage. Pls advice me or support me


@Hazel6 For more context, I added your comment from another thread.

How long have you been going through divorce? When will it be over?

Do you have kids? How is co-parenting going?

If you were with a cheater, don't doubt divorcing. His behavior would be crystal clear to you if your marriage could be saved. I'm guessing he is with his AP now?

Why are you doubting? Don't be afraid of being alone. Lean on your support system (friends, family, church) and try to stay active. Nothing about divorce is easy and it's common to doubt even long after it's done. You have to find your resolve that you are doing the right thing and move forward with confidence.


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

We dont hav kids. We only have assets.


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

Our assets are here in UK( mortgage).
I gave his car and things on his list to shop in our house. 
Im the one paying our mortgage, broadband, oil and groceries and food including his petrol.
His contribution was ground rent, life insurance and electric bill that cost 20£/month. Yet he claims for 50/50 including my pension despite he has his own pension.


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

Weve been going through settlement now since 3 months


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hazel6 said:


> Weve been going through settlement now since 3 months


it sounds like lawyers in the UK drag things out like they do here in the US. They are the only guaranteed winners in a divorce.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Hazel6 said:


> Our assets are here in UK( mortgage).
> I gave his car and things on his list to shop in our house.
> Im the one paying our mortgage, broadband, oil and groceries and food including his petrol.
> His contribution was ground rent, life insurance and electric bill that cost 20£/month. Yet he claims for 50/50 including my pension despite he has his own pension.


Are you using a solicitor for the settlement?


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> it sounds like lawyers in the UK drag things out like they do here in the US. They are the only guaranteed winners in a divorce.


Awful awful feeling…. 😔


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Are you using a solicitor for the settlement?


Yes i am….. and yet despite majority of i pay…. It still down to 50/50 percent division.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Hazel6 said:


> Yes i am….. and yet despite majority of i pay…. It still down to 50/50 percent division.


I’m afraid you’ll find that’s what it is if you are married…


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

What about our asset back home in the philippines? Do we hav to deal with it in the UK? Does uk law hav jurisdiction in the asset over the philippines?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Hazel6 said:


> What about our asset back home in the philippines? Do we hav to deal with it in the UK? Does uk law hav jurisdiction in the asset over the philippines?


I have no idea about that, to be honest.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hazel6 said:


> Our assets are here in UK( mortgage).
> I gave his car and things on his list to shop in our house.
> Im the one paying our mortgage, broadband, oil and groceries and food including his petrol.
> His contribution was ground rent, life insurance and electric bill that cost 20£/month. Yet he claims for 50/50 including my pension despite he has his own pension.


If he wants half of your pension, then you would also get half of his pension. Is his pension smaller than yours?

How much of your pension did you accumulate before you married him?

Are any of your assets your sole property, meaning that they were inherited or you acquired them prior to marriage?


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> If he wants half of your pension, then you would also get half of his pension. Is his pension smaller than yours?
> 
> How much of your pension did you accumulate before you married him?
> 
> Are any of your assets your sole property, meaning that they were inherited or you acquired them prior to marriage?


We both hav pension but because im earning more then my pension is more bigger than him.


----------



## Hazel6 (4 mo ago)

Hazel6 said:


> We both hav pension but because im earning more then my pension is more bigger than him.


Our property were acquired during marriage but unfortunately i was the one who paid for it as im not a type of person that count how much i shud or he should put on the table. My mindset that time was we ae married and whatever i hav is his and his is mine. 😥


----------

